# Heating a 240 gallon tank



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

They say you need 5 watts for every gallon, so I need around 1000watts of heat. But wont the 2 canister filters im running produce some heat? What size/how many heaters do I need?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

2 300watt heaters will be sufficient.
wes


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

cool, what about one 500watt heater?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i dont like using one heater because if it breaks you might not catch it. but it should work fine.
wes


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've a 266g and use 4x300 watts. I use the 4 watts per gallon rule.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rchan11 said:


> I've a 266g and use 4x300 watts. I use the 4 watts per gallon rule.
> [snapback]1185604[/snapback]​


imo all 4 are not being used. i have no problem with temp and i have used only 1 300w heater before on a 240.
wes


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I had 2 300wt Rena Cal Top Heater In My Sump For my 300 Gallon Tank, It Was Perrrrfect!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres all the info i have gathered on heaters so far

muti heaters is the way to go.

if one breaks the tank wont cool to dramaticly

if one gets stuck it wont heat to dramaticly

nicely distributes the heat everywere


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Ill go for 2 titanium 300 watters-thanks guys


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I use a 800W on mine.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sccavee said:


> I use a 800W on mine.
> [snapback]1187012[/snapback]​


1 heater is not ideal. 
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The only question not asked is where the tank is currently placed. A tank which is placed in room temp doesnt need a 500 watt heater, a tank in a garage or window (which has flowing cold air or which temperature around the tank fluxuates) can alter the rules of watts per gallon as well


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I have my 240 in my basement with an air temp of about 18 to 20 degrees celcius. I have two 200 watt ebo jager heaters. The tank stays at 28 degrees celcius ALWAYS. Although it took about 4 days to heat up when the aquarium was first filled. I have another 250 watt ebo jager in the box just in case i need it during the winter.


----------

